# Led replacements??



## Marc1t (14 Jan 2016)

I've had a bit of a disaster in that my lighting has packed up in my 24"x24"x24"cube aquarium.
Before all this I was thinking of upgrading to led from 2 HO T5's to possibly 2 of these 

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...antis-easy-led-universal-lighting-freshwater/

They should fit into the now defunct old light fitting I have.

My question is would 2 units be too much light? It would be equivalent to 4 of the old T5 tubes 
I have often thought I was a bit under lit for my tank so it might be ok 

I do inject pressurised Co2.

If anybody has any alternative suggestions to lighting I'm very open to suggestions within a reasonable price range.
Many thanks
Marc


----------



## ian_m (14 Jan 2016)

What about a 60cm version of these.
http://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/uni...i-universal-4-tube-60cm.html?___store=default

I have the 4 tube Vision 180 (92cm) on my Vision 180. Plants pearl like mad when all 4 tubes are one.


----------



## Marc1t (14 Jan 2016)

Yeah they look great I have looked at these but I'm not sure if they will fit my existing Aqua one aquience 650 with the lids etc???

The original light unit fits in a slot in the rim & the lids hinge in the light housing. 
Do you use reflectors on all the tubes as Well?


----------



## alto (14 Jan 2016)

I don't have any alternative lighting suggestions but do query which LED's are used in these fixtures & their suitability for anything deeper than 36cm tank height ... _SPECIFICATION _ information is rather lacking for this system - try emailing for details of LED's ... I doubt you'll get PAR curves for various water depths but CRI, color temperature, spectrum, LED wattage & number should be available

Unless return is simple & cost effective, I'd stay with HOT5 as budget LED likely won't really be an upgrade in light intensity given a 60cm deep tank


----------



## alto (14 Jan 2016)

Current USA offers this LED comparison chart - pretty basic but note the different outputs for the SMD 0.1, 0.2 & 1.2 watts


----------



## Marc1t (14 Jan 2016)

alto said:


> I don't have any alternative lighting suggestions but do query which LED's are used in these fixtures & their suitability for anything deeper than 36cm tank height ... _SPECIFICATION _ information is rather lacking for this system - try emailing for details of LED's ... I doubt you'll get PAR curves for various water depths but CRI, color temperature, spectrum, LED wattage & number should be available
> 
> Unless return is simple & cost effective, I'd stay with HOT5 as budget LED likely won't really be an upgrade in light intensity given a 60cm deep tank



You make some valid points which I had not considered, many thanks really appreciated I'll look into it further.


----------



## Marc1t (15 Jan 2016)

ian_m said:


> What about a 60cm version of these.
> http://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/uni...i-universal-4-tube-60cm.html?___store=default
> 
> I have the 4 tube Vision 180 (92cm) on my Vision 180. Plants pearl like mad when all 4 tubes are one.



After having had more time to consider this

And this....


Marc1t said:


> You make some valid points which I had not considered, many thanks really appreciated I'll look into it further.





Marc1t said:


> You make some valid points which I had not considered, many thanks really appreciated I'll look into it further.



I think I'm going to stick with the HO T 5 & go for the 4 light unit in the above link sure it will fit my aquarium
Many thanks for your input


----------



## ian_m (15 Jan 2016)

Marc1t said:


> I think I'm going to stick with the HO T 5 & go for the 4 light unit in the above link sure it will fit my aquarium


The iQuatics 4 tube T5 light comes with two mains plugs, one plug per pair of tubes.  I have mine connected to two timers, two tubes for 6 hours and 4 for four hours. So far no algae, but paying careful attention when playing with so much light.


----------



## Marc1t (15 Jan 2016)

Many thanks for this I'll take your advice & see how it goes
Is the total time 6 hours or 6+4 =10 hours?


----------



## ian_m (15 Jan 2016)

Marc1t said:


> Is the total time 6 hours or 6+4 =10 hours?


No. 2 tubes on for 5pm to 11pm and 2 further on at 6pm to 10pm.


----------



## Marc1t (15 Jan 2016)

ian_m said:


> No. 2 tubes on for 5pm to 11pm and 2 further on at 6pm to 10pm.


Great info 
Thanks very much
Order placed will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Marc1t (16 Jan 2016)

ian_m said:


> What about a 60cm version of these.
> http://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/uni...i-universal-4-tube-60cm.html?___store=default
> 
> I have the 4 tube Vision 180 (92cm) on my Vision 180. Plants pearl like mad when all 4 tubes are one.



Ian, many many thanks for your recommendation for this product & timing tips, Im up & running & fits my tank perfectly although I will have to trim the rear lid flap by about 1/2". No real problem

I'm really happy
Cheers 
Marc


----------



## micheljq (18 Jan 2016)

You can check TMC Aquaray's Grobeam tiles.  You could be fine with one GroBeam 1500.  You can check with them.  They maybe not cheap but have 5 years warranty if registered after purchase.

Michel.


----------

